

Google.com has 35 W3C erros while MSN.com has 0? - vegasbrianc
http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=google.com&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0&verbose=1&user-agent=W3C_Validator%2F1.2

======
dermatthias
Because they value speed and cross-browser compatibility more than conforming
with the standard. As long as the errors are minor and don't affect the page
display (and I am sure Google is well aware of that), you do not really need
to care about valid html code.

------
hotdox
It is all about bytes and connections. Google minimises bytes transferred to
you and number of connections from your browser to their servers. In scale of
Google it does matter.

------
digamber_kamat
Because the errors are irrelevant.

------
vegasbrianc
So is it safe to have invalid code on your website then and Google will not
penalize you for it?

------
Kwpolska
Nobody cares. Google shall work everywhere, so they use cheats.

~~~
nbertram
↑ ↑ ↓ ↓ ← → ← → B A start

